# Need help for peeling skin around fingernails!



## Olivia23

Every winter I have this problem with my skin around my fingernails. The skin gets extremely dry, cracks and peels. What can I do about this? My mom has the same problem also. I always use hand lotion all the time, all year round, especially after I wash my hands. Any suggestions?


----------



## greeneyedangel

How about a cuticle oil?


----------



## Olivia23

thanks for the suggestions. i'll give them a try.


----------



## SewAmazing

I have this problem too. I use rubber gloves when I have to work in water (cleaning, washing dishes etc). I also rub oil/lotion around my cuticles and massage it in, after hand or hair washing, bathing etc.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl

I have this problem, but it's not just during the winter it's year round. Possibly due to genetics of some sort...

I suggest purchasing a good cuticle oil or softener and massaging it daily. Another tip would be is to apply cuticle product before you go to bed then sleeping with cotton mittens. (This also works when you apply hand lotion for softer hands in the morning)

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ps: Some hand soaps can be very drying, so I recommend carrying travel-sized hand lotions or cuticle product.


----------



## Dragonfly

Vaseline will also help. Rub any emollient lotion rubbed into nails and surrounding skin a few times a day, and before bed.

Be careful about pushing back cutilcles - use a wooden stick or q tip so that you aren't too rough with them.


----------



## yourleoqueen

I have the driest hands in the winter! It also doesn't help that I am a hand washing fanatic. It got really bad recently, my hands were so chapped they cracked and bleed. I started using a thick layer of Creamy Petroleum Jelly then a layer of Vaseline I put vinyl or latex gloves on, then cotton gloves. After about 2 weeks of that, my hands no longer look like the Crypt Keepers. I had to do that all day every day for the first few days, then just at night. Works wonders.


----------



## Venezia

Cuticle oil and a good handcream will really help dry cuticles.

I have excessively dry skin too, so I make sure that my hands dont come into contact with any detergents/cleaning products ... I always wear rubber gloves.

Use the cuticle oil last thing at night, keep it on your bedside table, so you'll remember.

It will take a while to show results but you will get them ... it sure works for me.

Hth.


----------



## iKilledtheDevel

Cuticle oil, is a good choice but so many products have unwanted chemicals that may damage cell growth in skin and nails over time. 

Try this, its what i did!!

-Buy a grapefruit extract oil, take the dropper and drop about ten drops in 4tblspoons water- (to dilute) -Then soak finger tips for about fifteen min- twenty min a day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

works for me, may even work for you, who knows we are all different.


----------

